# Po171



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

Over the weekend I had to make a trip from the panhandle of Florida to Little Rock, Arkansas and back, roughly 1300 miles round trip. After dropping the GF off at her house I was walking back to the car and fired it up using remote start (factory system). Less than 30 seconds later the engine shut off and would not restart with the remote. I cranked it with the key and the CEL was on. Went ahead and drove it home the remaining 15 miles and other than the light being on there is no sign of a problem. Ran the codes and it is showing a P0171. I checked the easy fixes from other threads about the oil dipstick, loose oil cap, and the fuel filler cap. None of those seem to have fixed the problem. I cleared the code and it went about 10 miles before the light came back on. I've heard some talk of a PCV problem or possibly a Valve cover problem. Any thoughts or insight to this would be greatly appreciated! I still currently drive the car daily and there are still no signs other than the CEL being on that point to any problems.

By the way it is a 2011 Cruze LTZ Auto. Approx. 60k miles

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Try spraying some electrical contact cleaner on your MAF.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

aftermarket intake?

but as vetterin say's it could just be as simple as a dirty maf. If you ran the codes are you able to see other data such as freeze frame? if possible look at the gram rate of the maf


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have seen this code too - lean bank 1. It came on after a restart following a 3 1/2 hour trip - all highway. I cleared the code with my code reader and it did not return. I have a K&N drop in filter - could be a contaminated MAF.


----------



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> aftermarket intake?
> 
> but as vetterin say's it could just be as simple as a dirty maf. If you ran the codes are you able to see other data such as freeze frame? if possible look at the gram rate of the maf



No after market parts at all on mine. I will post all of the data from the freeze frame in just a few minutes. I will also clean the MAF and see if that resolves it.

Thanks guys


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mastablasta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Over the weekend I had to make a trip from the panhandle of Florida to Little Rock, Arkansas and back, roughly 1300 miles round trip. After dropping the GF off at her house I was walking back to the car and fired it up using remote start (factory system). Less than 30 seconds later the engine shut off and would not restart with the remote. I cranked it with the key and the CEL was on. Went ahead and drove it home the remaining 15 miles and other than the light being on there is no sign of a problem. Ran the codes and it is showing a P0171. I checked the easy fixes from other threads about the oil dipstick, loose oil cap, and the fuel filler cap. None of those seem to have fixed the problem. I cleared the code and it went about 10 miles before the light came back on. I've heard some talk of a PCV problem or possibly a Valve cover problem. Any thoughts or insight to this would be greatly appreciated! I still currently drive the car daily and there are still no signs other than the CEL being on that point to any problems.
> 
> ...





mastablasta,
If you are not able to get this problem figured out I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. They may be in the best position to get this issue resolved for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

Freeze Frame shows MAF rate of 0.231 lb/min at 703 rpm. Does that sound typical?


----------



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

PM'd you Stacy


----------



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got home from work, noticed while I was driving that the engine fan was running at high speed constantly and it did so the entire 40 mile commute. When I got home I let it idle for a few minutes and the fan never slowed down. Could this possibly be related?


----------



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

Cleaned the MAF this morning, all seems to be right in the world. Before I cleared the code the IAT freeze frame was showing -40°F, I certainly hope it wasnt that cold outside in Florida. Pretty clever of GM to include the IAT sensor with the MAF sensor so if either one goes bad you have to replace both.


----------

